# Haven't posted in a while so...



## Draiman (Dec 23, 2008)

...I figured I would post a couple of new pics. Sorry about the quality though.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 23, 2008)

still too wet


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 23, 2008)

Its been all of a week.


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 23, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Its been all of a week.


.....lmao.....


----------



## Draiman (Dec 23, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Its been all of a week.


Next time click at your own discretion. Since you think it hasn't been as long as I thought it was why bother to look at my thread?



krabbelspinne said:


> still too wet


You'd better get this clear - I'm annoyed with the number of times you've said "too wet". "Too wet" this, "too wet" that. *The substrate is bone dry because I'm combating a fly problem, that is exactly why I misted the enclosure; and that is the reason why the pede is wet.*


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## calum (Dec 24, 2008)

pretty cool Phark, I've been thinking about getting a 'pede.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Dec 24, 2008)

Phark said:


> Next time click at your own discretion. Since you think it hasn't been as long as I thought it was why bother to look at my thread?
> 
> 
> You'd better get this clear - I'm annoyed with the number of times you've said "too wet". "Too wet" this, "too wet" that. *The substrate is bone dry because I'm combating a fly problem, that is exactly why I misted the enclosure; and that is the reason why the pede is wet.*


man ur really barking up the wrong tree with these people...hey ive got an idea, if u dont wanna be ridiculed for your crappy tank set ups....stop posting pics! u show us these pics of your pedes doing the same thing every other couple days, yes we know u have mutilans that u feed fish to way to much, and its wonderful that u have a macro lens. but when u post pics u have to expect people to make comments, and since you dont like the comments people post, stop posting pics...pretty simple.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)

calum said:


> pretty cool Phark, I've been thinking about getting a 'pede.


Thanks.  You definitely should! They're actually much less escape-prone that most people suggest. They cannot climb smooth surfaces such as glass and plastic.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> man ur really barking up the wrong tree with these people...hey ive got an idea, if u dont wanna be ridiculed for your crappy tank set ups....stop posting pics! u show us these pics of your pedes doing the same thing every other couple days, yes we know u have mutilans that u feed fish to way to much, and its wonderful that u have a macro lens. but when u post pics u have to expect people to make comments, and since you dont like the comments people post, stop posting pics...pretty simple.


Yeah thanks for the lesson, American patriot. I'll ignore every comment I don't agree with from now on. I believe I take fairly good photos, so I'll continue to post them.


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 24, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> man ur really barking up the wrong tree with these people...hey ive got an idea, if u dont wanna be ridiculed for your crappy tank set ups....stop posting pics! u show us these pics of your pedes doing the same thing every other couple days, yes we know u have mutilans that u feed fish to way to much, and its wonderful that u have a macro lens. but when u post pics u have to expect people to make comments, and since you dont like the comments people post, stop posting pics...pretty simple.



I second this. Yes its a free forum so you can post what you like but dont throw a hissy fit because someone has a different opinion than yours. Dont start arguements because what someone says isn't what you intended for them to say.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> I second this. Yes its a free forum so you can post what you like but dont throw a hissy fit because someone has a different opinion than yours. Dont start arguements because what someone says isn't what you intended for them to say.


I only asked you to use some discretion next time you see a thread of mine. As for krabbelspinne...does my enclosure look _"still too wet"_ to you, cjm?


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 24, 2008)

Alright well if you want advice and your willing to take it, I would suggest getting them on a different substrate. You can use sand but Id have mostly peat moss or all natural top soil and mix it like 75/25 with the sand. This way you dont have to mist them really at all, I do every few days with my high humidity pedes, but I usually just overfill the water dish as most of them have burrows starting under the dish itself. Keep a magazine or folder over the top of the enclosure with about 3-4" of space for air flow and it should regulate the humidity perfectly without it being way too wet like Krabbelspine keeps saying.

Edit: Also depending on the size of the enclosure you can adjust how big the space is until you hit around 70-75%.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't understand why everyone has to always get on Pharks case.
Just leave the man be.
If you have a problem with him, don't read.
I don't have a problem with him, I enjoy his posts.
But to all you that do, just grow up a little bit.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Alright well if you want advice and your willing to take it, I would suggest getting them on a different substrate. You can use sand but Id have mostly peat moss or all natural top soil and mix it like 75/25 with the sand. This way you dont have to mist them really at all, I do every few days with my high humidity pedes, but I usually just overfill the water dish as most of them have burrows starting under the dish itself. Keep a magazine or folder over the top of the enclosure with about 3-4" of space for air flow and it should regulate the humidity perfectly without it being way too wet like Krabbelspine keeps saying.
> 
> Edit: Also depending on the size of the enclosure you can adjust how big the space is until you hit around 70-75%.


Thanks. I tried going for a damp substrate and high humidity in my 10gallon communal setup, but soon enough I began to get flies and MAGGOTS! So now I basically keep the substrate dry and a full water dish at all times, and the flies are gone. I think that's one of the problems with living in a tropical country. Humidity is constantly in the eighties.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)

Rick McJimsey said:


> I don't understand why everyone has to always get on Pharks case.
> Just leave the man be.
> If you have a problem with him, don't read.
> I don't have a problem with him, I enjoy his posts.
> But to all you that do, just grow up a little bit.


Hey thanks!


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 24, 2008)

Cool pics man, I understand this whole enclosure issue thing, but if they're living just ok on it then what the heck?. I too personally enjoy your threads because I have a little mutalins too. Right now, mine is refusing to eat and it's pale and puffy so I think he's about to molt. I'll try to get some pics as well.


----------



## kupo969 (Dec 24, 2008)

Phark said:


> ...I think that's one of the problems with living in a tropical country. Humidity is constantly in the eighties.


I live in South Florida, I have no fly problems.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)

kupo969 said:


> I live in South Florida, I have no fly problems.


Hmm. Then it was due to my own negligence, right?


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)

Eclipse said:


> Cool pics man, I understand this whole enclosure issue thing, but if they're living just ok on it then what the heck?. I too personally enjoy your threads because I have a little mutalins too. Right now, mine is refusing to eat and it's pale and puffy so I think he's about to molt. I'll try to get some pics as well.


Thanks for the compliment.  Yeah pale colour usually indicates an imminent moult. How big is it?


----------



## calum (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree completely with Rick, I see no problems with phark and he takes some pretty cool pictures, so I will continue to enjoy them.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi, I just snapped some quick shots. It's about 2 inches long, its legs are flimsier than before.

























Here's what he looked like before the pre-molt. I don't know if you can tell the difference.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. Definitely in premoult. And damn his terminals are the reddest I've seen!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Dec 24, 2008)

Phark said:


> Hmm. Then it was due to my own negligence, right?


THIS IS NOT BY ANY MEANS A STAB AT YOU:

please hear me out. i wouldnt go that far as to say its ur negligence, yes people do get on ur case for alot of crap, and i sorta agree with some of the posts. on the same note u do take some very nice pics, and its cool that u appreciate your critters enuff to wanna show them off, this one is very good looking and i would love to own one myself.  

but if i may say with respect, when posting your pics (as i mentioned) people will comment, thats what this is all about. theres a unwritten rule that with all inverts certain things are not to be done, but even these "rules" are not 100% agreed upon. so you will get advice or people complaining about things that may or maynot relate to you directly. in the short time ive been following your threads you seem to take a very defensive stance towards any criticism what so ever.  alot of people on here are trying to help u (even tho they may word is in a naggin sorta way). the best thing i can offer from one hobbiest to another is dont get mad at what is said. ive been annoyed by things here and there and i just let them go. take the advice as it if it were being said in a cool calm manner, test it and if it dont work dont use it. 

as far as your fly problem i may have a solution if youre willing to listen (altho im NOT familiar with pedes). the mutilan from what i know is a tropical species and requires humidity so drying out the enclosure is good to cut down on pests but bad for the pet. i believe (and im not ashamed to admit when im wrong) the flys and maggots are coming from bits and pieces of uneaten fish. as the pede eats it rips and shreds and perhaps drops tiny bits of fish into the substrate which will rot and start to produce maggots. to avoid this i would recommend trying a different food source. instead of fish try crickets, meal worms, wax worms, pan fish worms or roach nymphs. these are smaller than a fish and there for easier to keep a good bite on making less of a mess. and with feeding these things that wont have as much of a mess you can then moisten the substrate and not worry about misting. also one last thing, the thought of using a peet/sand mixture is a good idea becuz they do wanna burrow a bit and sand maybe to compact or hard to burrow under. 

these are my thoughts and i hope they are useful, if not then my apologizes


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, Phark, you never took good advices and no, I have no problem with Phark, I am just sad about his poor centipedes..


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> THIS IS NOT BY ANY MEANS A STAB AT YOU:
> 
> please hear me out. i wouldnt go that far as to say its ur negligence, yes people do get on ur case for alot of crap, and i sorta agree with some of the posts. on the same note u do take some very nice pics, and its cool that u appreciate your critters enuff to wanna show them off, this one is very good looking and i would love to own one myself.
> 
> ...


This is a great post. I accept that I'm quite a stubborn character, but I'm _trying_ to open myself up to other people's opinions.

Ok anyway, back on topic: I'm in Singapore, and humidity in the air is always in the eighties, and can rise to 100% in a thunderstorm. Therefore keeping the substrate dry should be fine, I assume?

As for the flies - lol what fish? The only time I use fish to feed to my pedes is when I don't have the usual stuff such as mealworms and frogs. And I've stopped doing that lol because fish is getting too expensive.

Lastly, substrate - you guys need to understand that peatmoss, "vermiculite" - whatever that is - and other recommended invert substrates are not sold here. What choice do I have? Yes, I can get soil from anywhere, but I would have to put it in the microwave oven to kill all the crap that's in there and my family does not agree with me doing that. Sand has worked well for my pedes for the past 3 or 4 months, so why not?

Btw I would like to add just one more photo, if you don't mind:


----------



## -Exotic (Dec 24, 2008)

Alright Alright guys its almost christmas and I hate to see one of you guys really mad due to this tank to tank issues. Agreeing with the others you have to face that there will be people that will have positive and negative comments. You need to stay strong with your points regarding whatever it is..

With the substrate im agreeing with cjm1991 use peat moss its really good for pedes that love to burrow, sand can be good.. try experimenting with other substrates like cork bark peices also combining the substrates, like sand and peat moss . Other then that you have nice pedes phark also I would love to see the enclosure its self just out of curiosity.  

-Exotic,


----------



## hewlet (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello  

I am mixing sand and humus in mine terrariums, and have a burrow of pure humus under hiding spots.
The subrate is ca 10 cm deep.
humidity inside terrarieum: ca 80%
humidity in the living rom: ca 30%

to try: dehydration, bad molting
to wet: Mycosis

terrarium Humus Brick:
http://www.zooplus.com/shop/reptiles/terrarium_supplies/substrates/humus/85658

Picture 1 and 2 is from a terrarium that had to much sand and to much airholes, humidity to low, almost dry.
In picture 3 and 4 i have less sand and ok air condition, humidity ca 80%, temprature: 25C-30C. 

some picture:


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 24, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> I second this. Yes its a free forum so you can post what you like but dont throw a hissy fit because someone has a different opinion than yours. Dont start arguements because what someone says isn't what you intended for them to say.


Yeah i third that your acting like a child, a baby my bro 10 months old doesnt act like you


----------



## Draiman (Dec 24, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> Yeah i third that your acting like a child, a baby my bro 10 months old doesnt act like you


Alright. Thanks for voicing your derisive opinion.

Just to add: I could launch into a fiery tirade against you for calling me a kid (which is what I would have done in other circumstances), but clearly it would be pointless. I'm learning to be more tolerant, to be more friendly, to be less stubborn. I hope you are too. Insulting people doesn't get you anywhere, now does it?


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 24, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> Yeah i third that your acting like a child, a baby my bro 10 months old doesnt act like you


thats because he can talk yet why does everyone on here have to be so negative? all pharks pedes are still alive so get off his nuts (just posting MY opinion)


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 24, 2008)

Phark said:


> Alright. Thanks for voicing your derisive opinion.
> 
> Just to add: I could launch into a fiery tirade against you for calling me a kid (which is what I would have done in other circumstances), but clearly it would be pointless. I'm learning to be more tolerant, to be more friendly, to be less stubborn. I hope you are too. Insulting people doesn't get you anywhere, now does it?


Why dont you get a bigger shovel and dig an EVEN BIGGER hole for your self?:wall: :wall:  Just stop and say, "thanks guys for helping me and I appriciate the advice". Thats too hard im guessing.  You need to learn how to take criticisicm from other people that are trying to help.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 25, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Why dont you get a bigger shovel and dig an EVEN BIGGER hole for your self?:wall: :wall:  Just stop and say, "thanks guys for helping me and I appriciate the advice". Thats too hard im guessing. *You need to learn how to take criticisicm from other people that are trying to help*.


He called me a child, and you consider that "_trying to help_"? How clever can you get?

Also, read this post below. I thanked you for the advice, and you say I'm incapable of accepting and appreciating advice? Please learn to interpret text properly.



Phark said:


> Thanks. I tried going for a damp substrate and high humidity in my 10gallon communal setup, but soon enough I began to get flies and MAGGOTS! So now I basically keep the substrate dry and a full water dish at all times, and the flies are gone. I think that's one of the problems with living in a tropical country. Humidity is constantly in the eighties.


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 25, 2008)

Phark said:


> Thanks. I tried going for a damp substrate and high humidity in my 10gallon communal setup, but soon enough I began to get flies and MAGGOTS! So now I basically keep the substrate dry and a full water dish at all times, and the flies are gone. I think that's one of the problems with living in a tropical country. Humidity is constantly in the eighties.


I wouldnt do this for to long...Mutilans need humidity.I would fluctuate humidity,and also pay attention to the water dish.If you see little white thing developing at the survice,its time to clean the dish.

I have lost some pede's that require high humidity by doing what your doing.Basically,kill off the the unwanted intruder's,then raise humidity.

I live in arizona with almost no humidity,so this may not be an issue with you


----------



## Draiman (Dec 25, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> I wouldnt do this for to long...Mutilans need humidity.I would fluctuate humidity.I think one way to tell if they need more is when its dry and they start to hang out in the moist soil around the water dish.I have lost some pede's that require high humidity by doing what your doing.Basically,kill off the the unwanted intruder's,then raise humidity.


Yeah they are a tropical/subtropical species. But I'm in Singapore, which is a couple of degrees north of the Equator, and the humidity here is always very high. I can't say with certainty whether this eliminates the need to keep the substrate damp, but please tell me the answer if you know.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 25, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> I wouldnt do this for to long...Mutilans need humidity.I would fluctuate humidity,and also pay attention to the water dish.If you see little white thing developing at the survice,its time to clean the dish.
> 
> I have lost some pede's that require high humidity by doing what your doing.Basically,kill off the the unwanted intruder's,then raise humidity.
> 
> I live in arizona with almost no humidity,so this may not be an issue with you


Alright, I decided to take your advice anyway. This is what I've just done: I used strong tape to cover the ventilation slits of the Kritter Keepers my pedes are housed in, leaving just a few for adequate ventilation. Then I misted the enclosures extensively. Coupled with the natural humidity here I bet it's 100% humidity in the enclosures!


----------



## pandinus (Dec 25, 2008)

i happen to think that you all have valid points. yes phark's enclosures are sometimes not adequate or have flaws, and yes most of his posts show the same pedes doing the same thing, which gets a little old hat but we all have imperfections, and from the way i understand his posts he doesnt necessarily have the access to the high quality resources we all do. and besides that, he is a relatively novice compared to some members and part of how people learn is through experience and mistakes besides all of his pedes are rescued fish food, so i think that any of them are better off than before he bought them. and this is a free forum that is supposed to be open to all members of any skill level. over in the scorpion forum (my usual hunting grounds) we are bombarded by the same 5 questions about emperor scorpions about 20 times a day. is it a little boring or irritating, hell yes it can be. but i really appreciated people being helpful and patient to me while i gained experience. there is no person i am directing this at and i mean to deffer any kind of guilt on no person, i am just simply stating opinion.


@ phark. i bet the humidity is very high there. if the ambient humidity is about 80% it may not be a big deal to leave the substrate mostly dry with only a slight misting to keep the substrate soft, but i do think the sand could be a little abrasive so i might recomend using a dry soil with light misting and a water dish. just out of curiosity, you buy these @ a fish store right? how much are they appeice roughly in USD. i would think they would be pretty cheap. it would be awesome to buy a massive amount and create a giant colony, no? btw i really like the red leg one. awesome



John


----------



## Draiman (Dec 25, 2008)

pandinus said:


> @ phark. i bet the humidity is very high there. if the ambient humidity is about 80% it may not be a big deal to leave the substrate mostly dry with only a slight misting to keep the substrate soft, but i do think the sand could be a little abrasive so i might recomend using a dry soil with light misting and a water dish. just out of curiosity, you buy these @ a fish store right? how much are they appeice roughly in USD. i would think they would be pretty cheap. it would be awesome to buy a massive amount and create a giant colony, no? btw i really like the red leg one. awesome


What's the conversion rate lol. They cost SGD $1.60 each. It used to be cheaper though. A huge colony would require an equally huge aquarium to house the pedes and unfortunately I don't have the space.

And thanks for the compliment. Personally I like my Yellow Leg more lol.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 26, 2008)

Phark said:


> What's the conversion rate lol. They cost SGD $1.60 each. It used to be cheaper though. A huge colony would require an equally huge aquarium to house the pedes and unfortunately I don't have the space.
> 
> And thanks for the compliment. Personally I like my Yellow Leg more lol.


i have seen so many of the yellow leg, as well as the S. h. castaniceps, that the uniqueness of a black & red pede appeals to me. are arrowanas a big deal in your area. i used to work in a vietnamese fish store here, and the arrowanas sold like crazy! i assume that's what most of the pedes are fed to. what would be cool is if you could build a large wooden box, fill it with soil, then burry it and put a screen top on it and sort of have a large outdoor colony of pedes. that would be sweet


----------



## Draiman (Dec 26, 2008)

pandinus said:


> i have seen so many of the yellow leg, as well as the S. h. castaniceps, that the uniqueness of a black & red pede appeals to me. are arrowanas a big deal in your area. i used to work in a vietnamese fish store here, and the arrowanas sold like crazy! i assume that's what most of the pedes are fed to. what would be cool is if you could build a large wooden box, fill it with soil, then burry it and put a screen top on it and sort of have a large outdoor colony of pedes. that would be sweet


Yeah people here feed centipedes to their arowanas, thinking they have colour-enhancing properties. :?  Kinda naive if you ask me.

I will try that when time and money are more freely available, I promise.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 27, 2008)

Phark said:


> Yeah people here feed centipedes to their arowanas, thinking they have colour-enhancing properties. :?  Kinda naive if you ask me.
> 
> I will try that when time and money are more freely available, I promise.


yea, but i gotta say, i do love me a nice arrowana, especially all of the colored varieties that are banned here in the US


john


----------

